# Custom Convertable question



## jecudoc (Jun 28, 2015)

HI I'm new to this forum. I have a custom convertible walk behind gravely tractor. I had the engine rebuild 10 years ago and really haven't had any trouble with it until the other day. I started it and was using it and then it started to miss and backfire and run poorly. It then died and wouldn't restart. I let it cool and restarted it with no issues and got it in the garage. I've put a new plug in it and adjusted the main jet to 2-1/4 turns out and started it and ran it and it keeps backfiring and won't idle. I've tried turning the main jet both in and out and get it to kind of smooth out but still won't idle or run smooth at high idle especially when putting a load on it. Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------

